# Done!



## mikeinkaty (Feb 28, 2013)

I've reached my quota and have a stash of silver 999 bars totalling 205 ozt!

I will continue refining sterling when I can find some at a price that is profitable. Buying it all on eBay was a quick means-to-an-end, but it was not profitable. I consider this first gig as a 'training course' and for that the eBay purchases were worth the premium I had to pay to get the Sterling. Actually, on my last batch of 60 ozt I only lost $48. Had the spot price of silver not dropped I would have made about that much profit. Of course, a profit cannot be realized until a sale is made which may never happen in my case.

My next hobby will be going around to local estate sales scrounging for silver. Got a good one to go to Saturday.

Mike


----------



## Geo (Feb 28, 2013)

hang on to that silver. historically, silver only gains value out performing even gold. it wont be long and your investment could be worth many times what you paid for it.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Feb 28, 2013)

Geo said:


> hang on to that silver. historically, silver only gains value out performing even gold. it wont be long and your investment could be worth many times what you paid for it.



Thank you for all your help Geo!

Mike


----------



## butcher (Mar 1, 2013)

The silver price will go up and down, you can get your money back, but the price you paid for the education was really your best investment,good job mikeinkaty.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Mar 1, 2013)

butcher said:


> The silver price will go up and down, you can get your money back, but the price you paid for the education was really your best investment,good job mikeinkaty.



Thanks Butcher.

The only problem in going around to estate sales is that you have to get up early and be there first! Darn, I'm supposed to be retired.


----------

